# How to adjust timing?



## n00b (Sep 21, 2005)

so i couldn't pass smog.. guy says my timing is too low and its an easy fix. repair shop wants 90 something bucks for it so i said forget it since i heard its really really easy.. can somebody give me a step by step tutorial on how to do this? and also what do i need? thanks

its a 1990 btw


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

try this AUTOZONE.COM, simply scroll down to the timing chain adjustment part that u need. also i know this is a stupid question, but what does *btw * mean, i see that a lot.


----------



## n00b (Sep 21, 2005)

by the way


----------



## n00b (Sep 21, 2005)

i mean the timing not the belt.. i heard i just turn a screw by the distributer or something?


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

n00b said:


> i mean the timing not the belt.. i heard i just turn a screw by the distributer or something?


The DIS, Undo the two 12's (not all the way out). turn the dis clock wise. Let the bolts sit 2/3rsd to the left. I drew a pic to help explain, never mined my artistic greatness.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

n00b said:


> so i couldn't pass smog.. guy says my timing is too low and its an easy fix. repair shop wants 90 something bucks for it so i said forget it since i heard its really really easy.. can somebody give me a step by step tutorial on how to do this? and also what do i need? thanks
> 
> its a 1990 btw


Here's a procedure for setting up the distributor timing:
Fully warm up the engine. Shut engine off. Disconnect the TPS harness connector; it's located on the passenger's side of the engine just above the throttle assembly. Attach timing light to #1 plug wire. Start engine; the OEM timing should be 15 degrees BTDC. There are two bolts that attach the distributor to the block; one's on top and the other one is on the bottom. Loosen both bolts and turn the distributor slowly while watching the timing marks on the pulley with the timing light. Stop the engine. Reconnect the TPS harness connector. Start engine. That's all there's to it.

The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap.

Here's what the timing marks are on the pulley:

-5 0 5 10 15 20
| | | | | |

Zero mark should be painted red.

Check the idle speed. It should read 650 RPM; If not, adjust the idle screw until you get 650 RPM. The idle screw is located on the passenger's side of the engine near the firewall below the intake manifold. Stop the engine. Reconnect the TPS harness connector. Start engine. The idle speed should now be 700 RPM. That's all there's to it.


----------



## n00b (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks guys... i just wish i had more pics lol


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Got any tips for distributerless (coil packs) RB20DET timing? I'm sure I'll just need the light but u got anythin else?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Got any tips for distributerless (coil packs) RB20DET timing? I'm sure I'll just need the light but u got anythin else?


Make up a short length of ignition wire with the proper ends; unplug the #1 coil pack and connect the test wire between the coil pack and the spark plug. Now you can clip the timing light probe to the test wire.


----------

